# Fragen zu Bootstrailer



## mickeyfinn (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

Ich möchte mir ein neues Boot anschaffen. Es wird ein offenes Boot von 5m + AB sein mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 520 Kg. Da ich es in einer Garage auf einem Trailer unterstelle, wird es häufig geslipt werden.
Mein altes Boot lag immer direkt am Strand, so daß Trailern für mich absolutes Neuland ist und ich überlege derzeit welchen Trailer ich überhaupt benötige.


Hier nun meine Fragen:

1. Sollte der Trailer gebremst sein oder nicht?
Mit meinem Wagen dürfte ich bis 750 Kg ungebremste Trailer ziehen.

2. Welche Marke ist zu empfehlen?
Brenderup, Heku, Harbeck? Von zwei Fachhändlern wurde mir von Brenderup stark abgeraten. Sind die wirklich so schlecht?


Anfangs hatte ich einen gebremsten Trailer von Brenderup im Auge. Der Fachhändler riet mir jedoch lieber zu einen ungebremsten Harbeck mit zwei zusätzlichen Sliprollen.

Für ein par Erfahrungen alter Bootshasen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Christian


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

hi
Also meiner Harbek 500kg ungebremst mit ca 350-400kg Zuladung läßt sich wunderbahr fahren,liegt sehr gut(kein Schlängern)und ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden.Obwohl ich mal sage nen Hänger oder Trailer gebremst ist eigentlich nie vom Nachteil.Kommt ja auch auf's Sparschwein an was das hergibt.Und Slipen ist net schwerr ausser mit 2meter Brandung da wirds evtl.net mehr so einfach#6


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

...na ja, der Nachteil kommt spätestens dann, wenn Du den Trailer zum Slippen regelmäßig versenken mußt (z. B. weil die Rampe flach ist etc.), besonders in Salzwasser.
Da empfiehlt sich dann eine Bremasanlage mit Spülvorrichtung und diese sollte man dann auch regelmäßig nutzen, sonst gammeln Dir die Bremsen zeitig weg.

Ich persönlich habe eine Trailer mit Kipprahmen. Er war beim Boot dabei, von selbst wäre ich vielleicht nicht auf die Idee gekommen... aus heutiger Sicht möchte ich ihn nicht mehr missen, ich musste den Trailer dadurch noch nie "wässern".


----------



## mickeyfinn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Die Sache mit den Bremsen war genau das Argument des Fachhändlers. Sie würden bei regelmäßiger Benutzung eh irgenwann festgammeln und es wäre zweckmäßiger bei dieser Bootsgröße einen ungebremsten Trailer zu nehmen.
Spielen die Bremsen beim Slipvorgang selbst eigentlich irgendeine Rolle?


----------



## Kistenmann (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



boot schrieb:


> ...mein Trailer ist ungebremst da ich im nur in der Ostsee nutze.lg|wavey:


Ähm, was hat das Slippen in der Ostsee mit gebremst und ungebremst zu tun??
Es geht bei dieser Frage doch eher darum, wieviel Zuladung der Hänger hat. Wenn das Boot ca. 520kg wiegt wird das schon mal eng. Mein Trailer ist ein ungebremster HEKU mit 700kg zGG. Der hat ein Leergewicht von 221kg. Und dann gibt es ja noch so ein bißchen Ausstattung(Anker, Benzin, Leinen.....) die man vom Gewicht nicht unterschätzen sollte
Ein wichtiger Aspekt, zumindest für mich, ist die Ausstattung des Trailers mit Langauflagen, Rollen, Slipphilfen, Kielrollen. Da kann ich nur sagen, je mehr, je besser, Kielrollen so drei Stk. und eine ganz hinten als "Laufauflage", dazu kippbare Doppelrollen zum Zentrieren. So sieht es bei mir aus und geht ganz gut


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ähm, was hat das Slippen in der Ostsee mit gebremst und ungebremst zu tun.
> es geht bei dieser Frage doch primär darum, wieviel Zuladung der Hönger hat. Wenn das Boot ca. 520kg wiegt wird das schon mal eng. Mein Trailer ist ein ungebremster HEKU mit 700kg zGG. Der hat ein Leergewicht von 221kg.
> Ein wichtiger Aspekt, zumindest für mich, ist die Ausstattung des Trailers mit Langauflagen, Rollen, Slipphilfen, Kielrollen. Da kann ich nur sagen, je mehr, je besser, Kielrollen so drei Stk. und eine ganz hinten als "Laufauflage", dazu kippbare Doppelrollen zum Zentrieren. So sieht es bei mir aus und geht ganz gut


 
Stimmt 100%ig. #6

Bei den von Dir angegebenen Ausmaßen des Bootes gehe ich mal fast davon aus, das die Ausrüstung wie Sprit, Batterie, Anker, Rettungsmittel usw. usw. noch nicht mit eingerechnet sind.
Wenn es z.B. mit der Familie in den Urlaub geht, wird gerne noch sperriges Gepäck (Angelgerödel) auch noch unter der Bootsplane untergebracht und dann ist es immer von Vorteil wenn die Zuladung des Trailers nicht allzu eng kalkuliert wurde.
Abgesehen davon- Es ist nicht sinnvoll, Geräte oder Fahrzeuge immer hart an der Belastungsgrenze zu nutzen -Sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## pjfighter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

du wirst keinen trailer mit über 750kg zul. gesamtgewicht finden der keine bremse hat,da bei uns ab 750 eine auflaufbremse vorgeschrieben ist.und anders herum werden die meisten trailer welche unter 750 sind keine bremse haben,da  sie diese nicht haben müssen und die händler diese trailer so  günstiger anbieten können.

gruss


----------



## pjfighter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

macht ja nichts,wollte auch nicht klugsch....,sondern nur verdeutlichen, dass ab einem bestimmtem gewicht keine wahl hast ob bremse oder nicht


----------



## mickeyfinn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ähm, was hat das Slippen in der Ostsee mit gebremst und ungebremst zu tun??
> Es geht bei dieser Frage doch eher darum, wieviel Zuladung der Hänger hat. Wenn das Boot ca. 520kg wiegt wird das schon mal eng. Mein Trailer ist ein ungebremster HEKU mit 700kg zGG. Der hat ein Leergewicht von 221kg. Und dann gibt es ja noch so ein bißchen Ausstattung(Anker, Benzin, Leinen.....) die man vom Gewicht nicht unterschätzen sollte
> Ein wichtiger Aspekt, zumindest für mich, ist die Ausstattung des Trailers mit Langauflagen, Rollen, Slipphilfen, Kielrollen. Da kann ich nur sagen, je mehr, je besser, Kielrollen so drei Stk. und eine ganz hinten als "Laufauflage", dazu kippbare Doppelrollen zum Zentrieren. So sieht es bei mir aus und geht ganz gut


 

Die 520 Kg sind meine vage Schätzung und setzen sich aus 300Kg Bootsgewicht, AB 25 PS, Batterie, Tank und Gerödel zusammen. Das geschätzte Gesamtgewicht liegt also tatsächlich an der Zuladungsgrenze für ungebremste Trailer. Deshalb frage ich mich, ob ein Gebremster unbedingt Not tut oder vielleicht ein Ungebremster mit etwas Zusatzausstattung. 
Das, was du zum Punkt Ausstattung schreibst klingt für mich auf jeden Fall logisch.


----------



## lockelu (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

wirf auch mal einen blick in deine autopapiere wieviel du überhaupt ungebremst anhängen darfst. bei vielen autos ist da schon bei 600 kg schluß und das ist inklusive hänger oder trailergewicht.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



mickeyfinn schrieb:


> Hallo Mit meinem Wagen dürfte ich bis 750 Kg ungebremste Trailer ziehen.


 
 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Ich würde einen 900 Kg gebremsten nehmen dann bist du da denke ich auf der sicheren seite. Und dann würde ich auch noch ein wenig extrageld einplanen für ordentliche Rollen und Kurbelstützen so dass du nicht zu tief ins Wasser musst. 

Habe 2 Kollegen die 2 Doppelachser haben und für knapp 300 Euro nur Rollen und Stützen nachgerüßtet haben. Ist zum Slippen ein Traum.

Und schau mal hier.

http://www.boote-forum.de

dort gibt es einen Thread
" Bilder von euch beim Slippen" oder so ähnlich da wird das Thema auch sehr anschaulich behandelt.


----------



## lockelu (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Gruß
> Werner



oohh mann,  dass mit dem lesen ...  naja  #q

ich gelobe besserung :vik:


----------



## Kistenmann (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



mickeyfinn schrieb:


> Die 520 Kg sind meine vage Schätzung und setzen sich aus 300Kg Bootsgewicht, AB 25 PS, Batterie, Tank und Gerödel zusammen. Das geschätzte Gesamtgewicht liegt also tatsächlich an der Zuladungsgrenze für ungebremste Trailer. Deshalb frage ich mich, ob ein Gebremster unbedingt Not tut oder vielleicht ein Ungebremster mit etwas Zusatzausstattung.
> Das, was du zum Punkt Ausstattung schreibst klingt für mich auf jeden Fall logisch.


Also wenn Du an der Grenze bist.....so überlege Dir bitte immer, wie weit die Strecke zum Wasser ist. Ich wohn so bummelig 5 km von der nächsten Slippstelle zur Elbe entfernt aber immer noch 170km von der Slippstelle Fehmarn entfernt |rolleyes
Also immer gucken, dass es sinnvoll und sicher ist. Im Zweifelsfall (auch wenn es finanziell eng wird) immer ne Nummer größer wählen, weil es sonst, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, doch arg finanziell eng werden könnte #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Moin!

Zu den gefallenen Argumenten möchte ich noch die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen
in einigen Ländern mit in die Waagschale werfen. Vielleicht ist es für Dich uninteressant,
wenn nicht solltest Du Dir den achten Absatz von dem insgesamt sehr interessanten
Bericht durchlesen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/september05_trailer.htm

Tschöö

Kai


----------



## schleppangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

moin,moin,
also ich habe seit 3 jahren einen brenderup easyline und bin super zufrieden damit.preis /leistung ,der trailer läuft super.
mein boot ist 6mx2m und ich fahre eine 1300 kg trailer gebremst.
zum slippen muß ich sagen ,das man den trailer nie versenken sollte nicht nur wegen der bremse sondern auch wegen der radlager. bei meinem ersten trailer war das radlager dermaßen weggegammelt das ich das rad fast verloren hätte!!!!
und die sogenannte wasserdichte radnabe ist ein nur ein wunschdenken,ich komme aus dem maschinenbau und die wasserdichte radnabe ist wenn ,nur kurzzeitig wasserdicht.durch die dauerhafte bewegung der rades und der dichtung scheuert sie in kurzerzeit durch und dann war sie die längste zeit wasserdicht. 

mfg kay


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Genauso ist es, Kay
Die wasserdichte Nabe bedeutet: Wasser, was hier reinkommt, kommt nie wieder raus...
Wenn ich immer Leute sehe, die ihren Trailer fluten, geht mir der Magen hoch. Ich habe schon
sooft diese Leuts angesprochen. Nach einem Trailerunfall ( sogar ohne dass ich die Kiste versenkt hätte ), gebe ich lieber Geld für eine ordentliche Trailerausstattung aus. Wichtig:
Genügend großen Trailer wählen, das Boot muß auf dem Kiel stehen, alles andere kostet Material. Rollen müssen auch rollen. kleine Kippvorrichtung am Ende erleichtert die Angelegenheit ungemein - und eine richtig gute Winde.


----------



## Kistenmann (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die wasserdichte Nabe bedeutet: Wasser, was hier reinkommt, kommt nie wieder raus...


Genau so kann es sein. Deshalb nimmt man am Ende der Saison die Räder runter und fettet die Radlager neu und ersetzt sie ggf., bevor man auf der Autobahn mal schnell ein Rad verliert


----------



## schleppangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

es gibt von matthias fuhrmann auf einer fisch und fang dvd eine slipanweisung ohne versenken des trailers,richtig gut.
das mit den rädern abnehmen am ende der saison ist zwar gut,aber da es sich um salzwasser handelt ,kann das schon zu lange sein.
meinen brenderup habe ich seit ich ihn fahre ,also drei jahre lang,noch nie versenken müssen und würde dies auch nicht wieder machen.
ach ja und ich slippe nur ,also kein wasserlieger.

mfg kay


----------



## mickeyfinn (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Beiträge. Hat mich gedanklich schon mal viel weiter gebracht. Tendiere jetzt doch eher zu einem gebremsten Brenderup 1300 easyline.

Habe mich auch so noch mal umgehört und Meinungen eingesammelt. Die Einzigen, die mir von Brenderup abraten sind die zwei Fachhändler. Argument: Er besitzt nur einen gepreßten Rahmen statt eines geschweißten (wie bei Harbeck).

Der Brenderup scheint mir jedoch vernünftig ausgestattet zu sein und bei der Nutzlast hätte ich auch noch Reserve.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



mickeyfinn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Beiträge. Hat mich gedanklich schon mal viel weiter gebracht. Tendiere jetzt doch eher zu einem gebremsten Brenderup 1300 easyline.
> 
> Habe mich auch so noch mal umgehört und Meinungen eingesammelt. Die Einzigen, die mir von Brenderup abraten sind die zwei Fachhändler. Argument: Er besitzt nur einen gepreßten Rahmen statt eines geschweißten (wie bei Harbeck).
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,
ist 1300 KG nicht zu viel ? Kann Dir einen nagelneuen Brenderup Easyline 950 verkaufen. Habe Ihn auf 100 KM/H auflasten lassen (anderes Fahrwerk). Alles natürlich mit TÜV und Garantie. Ist gebremst. ZgG 1000 KG / Nutzlast 700 KG
Der Trailer hat noch kein Boot draufgehabt... 
Habe bei ebay ein Boot ohne Trailer ersteigert, und mir, um es aus Holland zu holen, einen neuen Trailer gekauft. Leider war das Boot Schrott, und ich habe es nicht mitgenommen. Also ist der Trailer über. #q#q
Der Trailer ist wirklich Top!!!:m

Habe jetzt ein Boot gekauft, was einen Trailer dabei hatte. Hätte natürlich lieber den neuen Anhänger behalten, aber das neue Boot ist schwerer.... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Zum Thema Brenderup: Ich halte den Anhänger für super. Habe jetzt das Boot auf einem Harbeck, und der ist nicht so stabil wie der Brenderup ( kannst Du gerne bei mir anschauen ).

Bei Interesse kannst Du mich gerne anmailen.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## mickeyfinn (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo Marco, 

danke für das Angebot. Habe mittlerweile noch zwei weitere Eisen im Feuer und werde diese wohl am Wochenende klären. 
Komme vielleicht noch mal auf dich zu.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fishzilla (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo Christian.
Ich habe auch einen Brenderup Trailer.
Mein Boot wiegt mit Motor und eine wenig Zubehör bei 850 KG.
Der Trailer hat eine Nutzlast von 1050 kg.
Hätte ich vor dem Kauf ein wenig mitgerechnet, würde ich zum jetzigen Stand 100% eine Nummer größer wählen.
Meinen Brenderup finde ich bis heute ganz Ok, bin aber nicht von allen Details überzeugt. 
Die originalen schwarzen Rollen fliegen bald raus, die gelben sollen beim Abrollen leichtgängiger sein. Klar, der Preis kommt von irgendwo her. 
Hat jemand Ahnung davon, ob die gelben wirklich besser sind?
Alleine kriege ich das Boot nicht ohne erheblichen Kraftaufwand runter geschoben. 
Ebenso finde ich die Winde von meinen Trailer zu klein, da hatte mein alter Lou Lou Trailer eine bessere gehabt.
Was auch ein wenig sauer Aufstößt, sind die Stecker und deren Kabelverbindungen im inneren. Zu lose und gegen Korrosion nicht geschützt.
Auch ein Rätzel für mich: Beim slippen, wohin mit dem Stecker, das Kabel ist so kurz gehalten, das man es nicht auf eine Blindbuchse auf dem Kotflügel stecken kann.
Thema Bremse; Bei meinen Trailer geht ein Stange von der Auflaufbremse nach hinten zur Achse. Diese Stange war zu kurz, so das der Trailer nach dem Rückwärtsfahren immer bremste.
Wir mussten diese Verlängern, damit sie nicht mehr aus dem Führungsrohr rutschten konnte.
Eigentlich eine Sache von 5 min., aber finde erst einmal bei Dunkelheit den Fehler. 
Sehr gut finde ich das aufslippen. Fahre bei Salzwasser bis max. Felgenanfang rein und kurbel das Boot rauf. Das Boot zieht sich sauber hin und sitzt immer gleich.
Auch gut finde ich die Vielfalt von dem originalen Zubehör.
So, habe fertig.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



mickeyfinn schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> danke für das Angebot. Habe mittlerweile noch zwei weitere Eisen im Feuer und werde diese wohl am Wochenende klären.
> Komme vielleicht noch mal auf dich zu.
> ...



Alles klar. Kannst Dich gerne melden, wenn es mit den anderen nicht klappt.

#6

- Marco -


----------



## pjfighter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

hallo,
"vorsicht" bei trailern mit 100 km/h zulassung.die zuladung variiert hier je nach zugfahrzeug!ist also nicht ohne weiteres nutzbar.

gruss


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



pjfighter schrieb:


> hallo,
> "vorsicht" bei trailern mit 100 km/h zulassung.die zuladung variiert hier je nach zugfahrzeug!ist also nicht ohne weiteres nutzbar.
> 
> gruss



#d#d Was für ein Quatsch !!! Das ziehende KfZ muß mindestens 833 KG wiegen, damit das geht.... Aber welches Auto wiegt heute noch weniger ???? Und mit ner Ente oder nem Mini würde ich wohl kaum auf die Idee kommen, ein Boot zu ziehen.... |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## zander007 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hi, gute und günstige Trailer von Wick und kompetente Beratung dazu gibts auch bei www.fishermensboats.de ;-)


----------



## Fischmansfriend (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Ich würde bei einem geschätzten Gesamtgewicht des Bootes incl. Motor von 520 kg schaetzen, dass man es kaum oder garnicht schaffen kann, überhaupt unter einem Gesamtgewicht von 750kg zu bleiben, selbst ohne Zubehör und Tank dürfte das knapp werden. Und wie schon jemand bemerkte: nicht zu knapp und bis an die Belastungsgrenze auslegen!
Daher empfehle ich einen gebremsten Trailer, ich bin z.B. mit meinem HEKU sehr zufrieden. Ob die Naben des HEKU un wasserdicht sind oder nicht teste ich nicht, da ich auch nie weiter als bis an die Felge ins Wasser fahre, was bei einem gebremsten Trailer wirklich nicht ratsam ist, dichte Nabe hin oder her. Wer sich einmal auf einen schönen Angelausflug gefreut und dann wegen festgegammelter Bremse zu Hause bleiben musste, macht das sicher auch kein zweites Mal....
Was die Trailerausstattung angeht: ich habe hinten 2 kippbare Doppelrollen zum zentrieren und dann auf die  "gelben" Kielrollen umgerüsten und kann nur jedem, der regelmässig slippt dazu raten. Diese Kielrollen sind genial ,das Boot läuft z.B auf der relativ flachen Slippe in GroBro ohne jeglichen Kraftaufwand ins Wasser, einfach ausklinken und rollen lassen!
Auch zum Aufslippen reicht es locker, nur bis an die Naben ins Wasser zu fahren, den Rest erledigt die Winde.

Das jedenfalls ist meine Erfahrung.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Fishzilla (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Zum Thema Rost muss ich auch noch hinzufügen;
Bin zum Anfang mit einem ungebremsten Lou Lou Trailer immer ins Salzwasser gefahren.
Hatte ja keine Bremsen.
Was ging kaputt? Komplette Narbe. Was folgen wir, oder zumindest ich daraus.
Fahre nie mit einem Trailer, egal ob mit oder ohne Bremsen ins Salzwasser.
Thorsten;
Nochmal Danke für den kleinen Bericht bezüglich gelbe Rollen.


----------



## mickeyfinn (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Moin Stefan,

dein Erfahrungsbericht zum Brenderup finde ich sehr informativ. Die Mängel, die du aufführst scheinen ja ersteinmal ärgerlich aber kleinerer Natur zu sein. Ein Rollentausch scheint bei anderen Marken, glaube ich, auch sinnvoll zu sein. 
War die Verlängerung der Bremsstange eigenzlich kompliziert?

Gruß Christian


----------



## schleppangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

moin christian,

die verlängerung der gewindestange sollte nicht so kompliziert sein.du bekommst z.b. im baumarkt ,gewindeadapter und gewindestangen.du must nur die stärke wissen,bei meinem brenderup ist es m10.
du besogst dire den adapter mit z.b. m10 innegewinde m10er gewindestange,sägst die gewindestange auf gewünschte länge ab und schraubst die gewindestange des trailers und deine gekaufte je zur häfte ind den gewindeadapter fertig1 
zur sicherheit würde ich die gewindestangen in den adapter mit schraubensicherung einkleben.das demontiern am trailer ist recht einfach und erklärt sich von selbst.

mfg kay


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



mickeyfinn schrieb:


> Moin Stefan,
> 
> dein Erfahrungsbericht zum Brenderup finde ich sehr informativ. Die Mängel, die du aufführst scheinen ja erst einmal ärgerlich aber kleinerer Natur zu sein. Ein Rollentausch scheint bei anderen Marken, glaube ich, auch sinnvoll zu sein.
> War die Verlängerung der Bremsstange eigentlich kompliziert?
> ...



Hallo, die Verlängerung der Stange war super einfach.
Mein Kollege hatte noch ein Stückchen dicken Unterdruckschlauch übrig.
Den hat er einfach übergezogen.
Musste auch nur um einen Zentimeter verlängert werden. 
Die originalen Rollen fliegen 100% raus.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Moin Stefan, also ich habe auch die Schwarzen weg. Aber trotzdem läuft meine Lady nicht wirlich besser vom Trailer. Jetzt kommt noch eine Slipphilfe dazu, und wenn das auch nicht besser wird, werde ich das Gewicht der Lady auf mehr als drei Rollen verteilen. Denke das bringt auch noch was.

Soll dann so aussehen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Wie ist die Form des Kiels bei deinem Boot? Das ist oft ebenfalls ein Grund dafür


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Stefan, also ich habe auch die Schwarzen weg. Aber trotzdem läuft meine Lady nicht wirlich besser vom Trailer. Jetzt kommt noch eine Slipphilfe dazu, und wenn das auch nicht besser wird, werde ich das Gewicht der Lady auf mehr als drei Rollen verteilen. Denke das bringt auch noch was.
> 
> Soll dann so aussehen.



Hallo Jochen.
Mit dem gelben Rollen werde ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lasse.
Ich habe im Boots-Forum diesbezüglich nachgefragt, da fragte mich einer , ob meine Slipprollen richtig eingestellt wären.
Da dämmerte es bei mir so langsam.
Natürlich habe ich auch da herumgefummelt.#d
Und zwar an den hinteren Doppelrollen links und rechts.
Ich habe diese stamm ans Boot hochgestellt.
Jetzt glaube ich, das der Kiel nicht richtig über die Kielrollen läuft und es damit so verdammt schwer geht.
Ist schon erstaunlich. Da gibt man so viel Kohle fürs Boot, Lot, Plotter und so weiter aus. Aber beim Trailer wird immer geknausert. Das erwachen kommt immer erst nach dem Kauf.
Hans, wenn von uns meinst du mit der Bootsform?


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Ich meinte Jochen, gilt aber grundsätzlich. Ich hatte auch das Problem, als ich mein jetziges Boot kaufte incl. Doppelachstrailer, wollte das Teil einfach nicht runter vom Trailer. Der Grund lag in der Form des Kiels. Der Kiel lief nicht gerade durch, sondern endete etwa 1,5m vor dem Bootsende in eine Nase. Diese lief beim Slippen immer gegen eine Rolle und da stand der Kahn dann still. Ich habe mir dann in diesem Bereich eine Bahn aus 4 Rollen bauen lassen und diese
Rollen auch noch so angepasst ( Langlochaufnahme ) dass es nun richtig gut läuft. Man sollte nicht an Rollen sparen - und die Honigrollen nehmen.


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Meinst du das mit deinem Kiel so wie bei meinem Boot?
Da läuft der Kiel auch recht schnell hoch.
Deiner Beschreibung nach kann ich mir das Gedanklich nicht ganz vorstellen, wie das vorher und jetzt aussieht.
Wieviel wiegt dein Boot eigentlich, sieht mir auf dem Bild nicht länger aus wie 6m ? 
Welchen Doppelachtrailer hast du?
Mir wurde vor dem Trailerkauf gesagt, das bei einem Boot im meiner Größe sowas Blödsinn sei und die nur für größere Boote bestimmt seien.
Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich über so einen Sch....
Liegt aber wohl an meinen Misstrauen gegenüber den Einachsern.
Wer einmal ein Rad samt Narbe verloren hat, weiß warum.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Gute Frage, was für ein Trailer - ist mir eben nicht geläufig. Mein Boot ist 5,80 und wiegt voll ausgerüstet und aufgetankt etwa 1,3t.
Doppelachse war für mich mit das Wichtigste, da auch mir einmal ein Rad auf der Autobahn weggeflogen ist. Ich werde versuchen, morgen einmal ein paar Fotos zu machen.


----------



## dorschunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

schau mal bei grundmann trailer rein.ist in schönhagen bei hannover.
der hat trailer die einen v-rahmen haben.somit brauchst du nicht tief ins wasser zu fahren.ich muss nur bis zur felge rein und kann hoch und runter slippen.
bei bedarf kannst du mich ja mal anmailen und dann kommst du lang zum schauen.bei den rollen muss sowieso viel angepasst werden.

good luck
harry


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Kein ordentlich abgestimmter Trailer muß tiefer ins Wasser. Ist eine Frage der Abstimmung. Die wenigsten Trailerbauer gehen wirklich so auf das eigene Boot ein, dass es passt. Und wenn, dann kostet es richtig Kohle.
Es kann auch kein Trailer tiefer liegen, da der Kiel des Bootes über der Achse bleiben muß. Oder gibts schon Einzelradmontagen?
Harry, was meinst du mit V-Form? Liegt das Boot dann nicht mehr auf dem Kiel auf?


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Moin Dolphin, ich habe ja ne Shetland535 mit starken V Kiel (weiß nicht genau wie der heißt) Aber hier kannste sehen das der Trailer mit 3 Rollen bestimmt zwei zuwenig hat. Ich denke das das boot in der Mitte zuwenig rollen hat. Ich bekomme jetzt erst ne Slipphilfe, wenn das noch nicht besser wird, kommt ein V4A U-Profil komplett auf den Trailer, und dann auch mehrere Rollen vom Heck bis zu Mitte.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo Jochen,
ich kenne das Shetland. Wenn ich mir den Trailer so ansehe, sieht es fast so aus, als ob die Last fast nur auf 2 Rollen liegt. Von der Belastung des Kiles würde ich auch für mehr Auflage sorgen. Das wird aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten, das das Boot leichter herunterläuft.


----------



## dorschunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Kein ordentlich abgestimmter Trailer muß tiefer ins Wasser. Ist eine Frage der Abstimmung. Die wenigsten Trailerbauer gehen wirklich so auf das eigene Boot ein, dass es passt. Und wenn, dann kostet es richtig Kohle.
> Es kann auch kein Trailer tiefer liegen, da der Kiel des Bootes über der Achse bleiben muß. Oder gibts schon Einzelradmontagen?
> Harry, was meinst du mit V-Form? Liegt das Boot dann nicht mehr auf dem Kiel auf?


du hast keine geraden querstreben sondern v-förmig nach unten.
die kielrollen sind 1,5cm höher als die achse.heisst der schwerpunkt liegt auch weiter unten.kann ich jezt schwer erklären.ist aber ein toller unterschied.


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



dorschunter schrieb:


> du hast keine geraden querstreben sondern v-förmig nach unten.
> die kielrollen sind 1,5cm höher als die achse.heisst der schwerpunkt liegt auch weiter unten.kann ich jezt schwer erklären.ist aber ein toller unterschied.



Meinst du jetzt Knicktraversen?
Sonst setzt doch mal ein Bild mit rein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Ob Knick- V- oder weiß ich was für Traversen. Wenn ich eine Achse habe, komme ich mit dem Bootskiel nicht tiefer, als einen kleinen Sicherheitsabstand über der Achse. Alles andere ist doch nur Trixerei.
Wenn ich mit der Kielline tiefer kommen will, weil ich ja mit dem Kiel über der Achse bleiben muß, helfen Niederquerschnittsreifen oder kleinere Räder. Aber die haben dann auch Nachteile.
Lieber eine vernünftige Slipbahn und gute Rollen. Ob ich da Boot dann 5cm höher hinaufrödeln muß, interessiert meine (eketrische) Winde auch nicht wirklich.
Alles andere sind doch nur optische Kniffe.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo,
ich hatte ja versprochen, noch einmal ein paar Bilder einzustellen, wie ich die Unebenheiten des Kieles überwunden habe und das Boot nun trotzt dieses "Hakens" sauber und leicht runter und wieder hinauf läuft.
Auch die Rollen auf der Rollenbahn wurden etwas in ihren Höhen verändert, damit es nicht mehr haken kann.
Petri


----------



## Fishzilla (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo Hans, da ist ja eine ganze Armee von Rollen.
Jetzt habe ich auch geschnallt, was du mit den Haken meintest. Sieht sehr gut und stabil aus.
Hast du vorne fürs Boot keine zusätzlichen Stützen?

War heute durch Zufall auch beim Boot.
Mein Boot liegt so an die 10cm über der Achse. (Wegen Anmerkung Knicktraversen)
Mir ist heute zu ersten mal so richtig aufgefallen, das der Trailer schei... auf das Boot eingestellt ist. Meine letzte Rolle vor der Winde hat keinen Kontakt zum Bootskiel.
Die ganze Schosse stützt sich vorne auf dem Windenbock ab. Die Rolle kann ich nicht höher stellen, da diese auf Anschlag ist. Die Winde kann ich ebenso wenig verstellen.
Da ist dringend Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Nee, vorn habe ich noch nichts montiert. Im Normalbetrieb müßte das so ausreichen, habe aber auch schon manchmal dran gedacht, da noch etwas zu tun, wenn ich irgendwo am Trailer arbeite.
Gruß


----------



## Chrissi007 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo zusammen,
habe die bisherigen Meinungen zum Bootstrailer interessiert mitverfolgt. Denn ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass das Slippen bei flachen Slipstellen eine Katastrophe ist. Bin auf dem Gebiet noch Neuling und bin bisher mit dem Trailer immer ins Wasser gefahren weil er wohl auch "wasserdichte" Radnarben haben soll. Aber anscheinend gibts so etwas ja gar nicht wirklich #q. Bei meinem Trailer habe ich nur so blöde flache Gummiauflagen und ein oder zwei Kielrollen. Über die Gummiauflagen rutscht das Boot natürlich super gut |kopfkrat. Also möchte ich nen paar Rollen anbringen. Kann mir jemand dazu Tipps geben, wieviele, wo, ob beweglich, oder nicht und auch wo man solches Zubehör bekommt?? 
Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Schau mal im
www.trailer-und-bootszubehoer-shop.de
Der hat sehr viel da, was du brauchen kannst.
Du kannst deinen Trailer auch schon viel besser handhabbar machen, wenn du die letzte Rolle Rausnimmst und dafür eine Doppelrolle in der Wippe einbaust. So hast du eine günstige Sliphilfe und du mußt nicht so tief ins Wasser.
Als Mitglied im Bootsanglerclub gibts auch noch Rabatt!


----------



## Chrissi007 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo Dolfin,

danke für den guten Link. Da finden sich ja allerhand Kleinteile. Was die Rollen angeht, hab ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, meine Gummiauflagen gegen Sliprollen zu ersetzen. Schließlich wäre dann der Wiederstand beim Slippen wesentlich geringer.
Allerdings hab ich da meine Zweifel, was dann die Transportsicherheit betrifft. Die gute Slippeigenschaft des Bootes wäre dann ja beim Transport eher nicht so gut. Schließlich will ich das Boot ja nicht auf der Autobahn slippen :q

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## Fishzilla (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> Hallo Dolfin,
> 
> danke für den guten Link. Da finden sich ja allerhand Kleinteile. Was die Rollen angeht, hab ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, meine Gummiauflagen gegen Sliprollen zu ersetzen. Schließlich wäre dann der Wiederstand beim Slippen wesentlich geringer.
> Allerdings hab ich da meine Zweifel, was dann die Transportsicherheit betrifft. Die gute Slippeigenschaft des Bootes wäre dann ja beim Transport eher nicht so gut. Schließlich will ich das Boot ja nicht auf der Autobahn slippen :q
> ...



An deiner Stelle hätte ich die Gummiauflagen sofort gegen Rollen ausgewechselt.
Zum Thema Transportsicherheit gibt es sonst noch was wie diese auf dem Bild hier.
Hier hast du noch einen Link für Zubehör.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Stefan hat recht.
Wechsel gegen Rollen und sichere dein Boot auf dem Trailer. Ich benutze dazu Zurrgurte und eine Sicherheitsanbindung im Bereich der Winde. Wenn diese sich mal lockert, muß eine weitere Anbindung da sein.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Stefan hat recht.
> Wechsel gegen Rollen und sichere dein Boot auf dem Trailer. Ich benutze dazu Zurrgurte und eine Sicherheitsanbindung im Bereich der Winde. Wenn diese sich mal lockert, muß eine weitere Anbindung da sein.



Oder setze Rollen davor. Mein Trailer hat Auflagen, die man beim Transport hochdreht. Boot liegt auf. Zum Slippen drehst Du die Auflagen runter, und rollst das Boot ins Wasser.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Oder setze Rollen davor. Mein Trailer hat Auflagen, die man beim Transport hochdreht. Boot liegt auf. Zum Slippen drehst Du die Auflagen runter, und rollst das Boot ins Wasser.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> - Marco -



Yeap... so ist das bei meinen Trailer auch. Werd aber auch noch 2 Luftreifen zum "zentieren" beim Trailern anbringen. Brauch dann nicht mehr soviel Zielwasser trinken :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Uiihh und meine Gummireifen kommen morgen. *freu*

Artikelnummer 9661135 aus
http://www.trailer-und-bootszubehoer-shop.de/

Nur selber aus v4a gebaut.

Dann hätte ich noch gerne mehr rollen unter dem Kiel.


----------



## Chrissi007 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Oder setze Rollen davor. Mein Trailer hat Auflagen, die man beim Transport hochdreht. Boot liegt auf. Zum Slippen drehst Du die Auflagen runter, und rollst das Boot ins Wasser.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> - Marco -


 
Hallöchen,
ja, so hatte ich mir irgendwie die Ideal-Lösung vorgestellt. Haste dir da selber was zusammengebaut, oder gibt es solche Vorrichtungen auch fix und fertig?? Selberbauen ist aber wahrscheinlich günstiger, denke ich mal. Aber die Einzelteile zur Montage sind keine eigenen Kreationen, oder?? 
Du hast nicht zufällig irgendwo Bilder davon im Netz??
Ach ja, für den Transport ist das Boot natürlich trotz Gummiauflagen durch Spanngurte abgesichert. Alles andere wäre ja lebensmüde  Nur beim Slippen stören diese blöden Auflagen halt |gr:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ja, so hatte ich mir irgendwie die Ideal-Lösung vorgestellt. Haste dir da selber was zusammengebaut, oder gibt es solche Vorrichtungen auch fix und fertig?? Selberbauen ist aber wahrscheinlich günstiger, denke ich mal. Aber die Einzelteile zur Montage sind keine eigenen Kreationen, oder??
> Du hast nicht zufällig irgendwo Bilder davon im Netz??
> Ach ja, für den Transport ist das Boot natürlich trotz Gummiauflagen durch Spanngurte abgesichert. Alles andere wäre ja lebensmüde  Nur beim Slippen stören diese blöden Auflagen halt |gr:



Ich denke mal, das ist original so gewesen. Ist ein Harbeck-Trailer.
Schau mal auf Harbeck.de
Dort Ersatzteile, dann Spindelstützen 
darauf kommt dann die Langauflage geschraubt ( Ersatzteile, dann unter Gummi-, Holz-Breitauflagen.

Praktisch ist, daß Du die Stütze einfach runterkurbeln kannst.

Denke, das ist sinnvoll.

- Marco -


----------



## Chrissi007 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Fantastisch!! Da hab ich genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht hab. Danke für die Hilfe. Hätte allerdings noch eine "Fachfrage". Und zwar, worin unterscheiden sich die schwarzen von den gelben Rollen und welche sind besser???

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> Fantastisch!! Da hab ich genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht hab. Danke für die Hilfe. Hätte allerdings noch eine "Fachfrage". Und zwar, worin unterscheiden sich die schwarzen von den gelben Rollen und welche sind besser???
> 
> Schöne Grüße...



Vom Hörensagen: die gelben Rollen sollen besser sein. Keine Ahnung warum ;+. Ich habe die schwarzen dran. 

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Vom Hörensagen: die gelben Rollen sollen besser sein. Keine Ahnung warum ;+. Ich habe die schwarzen dran. 

die gelben sind weicher vom Matrial, also schonender, bei den schwarzen kann es vorkommen das beim slippen schwarze schlieren auf den Lack des Bootes kommen.....


----------



## Fishzilla (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Vom Hörensagen: die gelben Rollen sollen besser sein. Keine Ahnung warum ;+. Ich habe die schwarzen dran.
> 
> die gelben sind weicher vom Matrial, also schonender, bei den schwarzen kann es vorkommen das beim slippen schwarze schlieren auf den Lack des Bootes kommen.....



Da bist du leider im Irrtum. Die gelben sind härter. Es bilden sich auch weniger Druckstellen an den Rollen, verglichen mit dem schwarzen Rollen.
Die gelben Rollen haben zumeist eine Stahlachse die nicht nachgibt und somit besser ablaufen.
Die schwarzen Rollen haben zumeist nur einen Plastikkern, der mit dem Alter durchbiegen und einreißen kann.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Genau das ist der Pudels Kern:
Die gelben sind härter - daher rollt es besser und sie haben eine durchgehende Stahlachse.
Die schwarzen sind weicher, lösen sich auf, biegen durch und machen Striemen. Sie sind einfach 2. Wahl.


----------



## Chrissi007 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Werde mal sehen was ich davon umsetzen kann.


----------



## Fishzilla (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo.
Ich war am Sonntag beim Boot um nach dem Trailer zu schauen.
Der Trailer war völlig falsch eingestellt, die Kielrollen hatten überhaupt oder sehr wenig Druck durchs Boot gehabt.
Alles Gewicht wurde schön über diese seitlichen Führungsrollen verteilt. 
Die kleinen schwarzen Rollen hatten schon Druckstellen bekommen.
Kein Wunder, das ich die Hütte so schwer von Trailer bewegen konnte.
Jetzt muss noch ein Feinschliff gemacht werden. 
Boot steht jetzt noch leicht schief auf dem Trailer. Das wollte ich aber dann gleich oben an der Ostsee nach dem Angeln oder am Freitag an der Elbe korrigieren.
Eine Frage:
Die seitlichen Führungsrollen, (Feststehend, nicht kurbelbar) wie stramm sind diese bei euch an Boot dran?


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Moin. Ich habe jetzt 1,5 Samstage gebastelt und letzten Sonntag die Jungfern Slippung gehabt. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin Begeistert. Einfach nur den Hebel an der Winde lösen, und kurbelnd die Lady ins Wasser rollen lassen. Ich kann sagen das ich jetzt viel einfacher Slippen kann.

Beim raus Slippen wurde alles infach mittig Zentriert und ich brauche keine dritte Hand.

Bilder vom Trailer und der Slipphilfe gibt es hier und hier.

Bilder von Slippen kommen später mal. Jetzt habe ich keine.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Acki (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

moin jochen jetzt kannste sogar die aida slippen gruß acki


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin. Ich habe jetzt 1,5 Samstage gebastelt und letzten Sonntag die Jungfern Slippung gehabt. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin Begeistert. Einfach nur den Hebel an der Winde lösen, und kurbelnd die Lady ins Wasser rollen lassen. Ich kann sagen das ich jetzt viel einfacher Slippen kann.
> 
> Beim raus Slippen wurde alles infach mittig Zentriert und ich brauche keine dritte Hand.
> 
> ...




Sieht gut aus. Das sollte ichmir auch überlegen. Finde das Slippen auch etwas nervig und fummelig bei meinem Trailer. 
Hast Du nen Harbeck ? Sieht so aus, wie meiner.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo Marco, das ist ein consept. Aber wenn ich das richtig habe sind die von Harbeck übernommen worden.

@Acki, so wird auf jedenfall die Frage mit der neuen Winde überflüssig. Oder deine Shetland kann dein Junge hoch kurbeln.:vik:


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin. Ich habe jetzt 1,5 Samstage gebastelt und letzten Sonntag die Jungfern Slippung gehabt. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin Begeistert. Einfach nur den Hebel an der Winde lösen, und kurbelnd die Lady ins Wasser rollen lassen. Ich kann sagen das ich jetzt viel einfacher Slippen kann.
> 
> Beim raus Slippen wurde alles infach mittig Zentriert und ich brauche keine dritte Hand.
> 
> ...



Hallo.
Sieht sehr schön aus.
Wenn du mit dem Trailer ohne Boot mal einen Platten hast, kannst du den Trailer einfach umdrehen und mit dem restlichen Reifen weiterfahren.:q|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hihihi Stefan. Stimmt ich habe noch kein Ersatzrad am Trailer. Aber das kommt noch.


----------



## ehsi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

hallo jungs suche trailer für pioneer 12 boot hat einer was, oder weiss er was , oder erfahrung mit selbst bau ....---... mfg ehsi


----------



## Ayla (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen zu Bootstrailer*

Hallo, 
man da suche ich 2 Std. im Web in vielen Shops
nach neuen Spindelstützen .Hätte ich man gleich hier 
geschaut . Bei Harbeck.de gibt es sie für 49 Euro
komplett oder als Einzelteile . Bei 1-2-3 kosten sie 180€
pro Paar als Startpreis .|kopfkrat

Vielen Dank für den Harbeck Tip . |wavey:Ayla


----------

